# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Vehabizmi po e dëmton pavarsinë e Kosovës

## Cappuccino

Islami Radikal - Vehabizmi, po e dëmton Pavarsinë e Kosovës


Islami Radikal - Vehabizmi
Po e dëmton
Pavarësinë e Kosovës!


Gjersa me qëndrimin mospërfillës dhe neglizhent të institucioneve e partive dhe OJQ-ve vendore dhe ndërkombëtare në Kosovë, qarqet politike antikosovare, po i ofrojnë publikut evropian e botërorë një pasqyrë të "popullit të padëshiruar", përcjellur me propagandën për "rrezikun e krijimit të një pyke myslimane në brinjët e Evropës".

Që një vend i ndarë të përkufizoj identitetin e tij qytetërues, duhet të përmbushë kriteret: vullnetin e elitës politke dhe ekonomike për ndryshim, gadishmërinë e komunitetit për ripërkufizim identiteti, dhe vullnetin e qytetërimit pritës.
I plotëson Kosova këto kritere për aterim në njërin apo tjetrin qytetërim? Cili qytetërim do ta gëlltisë a të fus Kosovën në gjirin e vet? E gjendur në udhëkryq të qytetërimeve dhe si amallgam kulturor, Kosova përballet me sfiden e identitetit qytetërues dhe shtetërorë.
Ringjallja islame edhe tek ne paraqitet si përpjekje që islami të përceptohet jo vetëm si religjion por dhe si mënyrë e të jetuarit. Në botën islame po ndodhë një lëvizje e gjërë kulturore, sociale dhe politike që predominon mbi qëndrimet gjithnjë e më të zbehta sekulare. Tregues të një ngjallje islame edhe tek ne, janë: vëmendja e shtuar për ritet fetare, falja në gjami dhe jasht saj, axhërimi, shpërndarja e publikimeve religjioze, përqëndrimi në veshjen islame, kërkesa gjithnjë e më e madhe e futjes së mënyrës së jetës islame në jetën publike siç është kërkesa e faljes në institucione publike, futja e mësimit të fesë në institucionet shkollore, etj. Të gjitha mediat pa dallim si dhe subjektet politike në Kosovë mundohen të joshin klientelën duke ofruar atmosferë krejt orjentale. Me këtë paraprijnë televizionet lokale.
Që nga çlirimi i Kosovës e këtej bashkëbiseduesit tonë për çështje të ndryshme, miq dhe të tjerë, duke filluar nga temat më të thjeshta e deri tek negociatat për statusin final të Kosovës, në mes tjerash kanë krijuar një përcepcion të turbullt sa i përket elementeve të qytetërimit. Përpos mangësive në qeverisje, brenda kompetencave të ofruara, dhe guximit e vullnetit për të ndërhyrë në keqmenaxhimin e UNMIK-ut, institucionet dhe kasta politike shqiptare paraqiten kinse të shurdhër para vërshimit më të ri nga Lindja. Kjo dosido ngiti çmimin per te fituar besimit për njohjen e shtetësisë me të gjitha atributet. Identiteti i Kosovës është në një sprovë serioze. Popujt e besimit mysliman në Ballkan kaluan në Islam nga trysnitë e violencat Otomane, me çrast pranuan verzinon më pragmatik, racional e logjik, si dhe atë mistik, apo dimensionin psiko-spiritual të islamit.
Kësi soji kosovarët së bashku me të gjithë të islamizuarit tjerë në Ballkan kultivuan versionin e shkollës Hanafi apo Sufi. – tasawwuf të islamit.
 "Luftëtarët e islamit të pastër", siç kanë dëshirë të quajn veten wahabinjtë, filluan aktivitet e tyre në Kosovë që në fillim të viteve '90, pa u penguar fare nga sundimtarët e ideologjisë simotër neo-nazi-fashist të Millosheviqit. Sot e asaj dite ata në mënyrë eksplicite kundërshtojnë çdo ndikim të jashtëm kulturorë duke imponuar mësimin ekskluziv me praninë e patjetërsueshme nëpër kryeshnoshe, syneti a ndonjë tubim të ngjashëm, kundërshtojnë teoritë shkencore mbi dukurit natyrore a shoqërore duke ofruar si zëvendësim shpjegime nga Sheriati a Kurani, siç bënë, fjala vjen, në Pejë djaloshi i quajtur Elvis Goga i përfolur si krye muxhahidini vendor në Pejë. Çfarë kërkoj në Pejë Arfan Qadeer Bhati, pakistanezi me nënshtetësi norvegjeze?
OJQ-të që ende veprojnë nën ombrellën e Komitetit të Përbashkët Saudit për Ndihmë Kosovës dhe Çeçenisë e që erdhën në Kosovë pas luftës së fundit 1999, po nxjerrin përfitime nga varfëria në paralagjet e qyteteve të Kosovës, por në masë të madhe edhe nëpër fshatrat përreth. Dhe e tërë kjo sipas qeverisë saudite, "jo për disa muaj apo vite, por derisa ekziston nevoja..." Modus operandi i lëvizjes wahabite në Kosovë është indoktrinimi fetar i popullatës së varfër shqiptare, boshnjake dhe egjiptiane e të ashkalive. Raste të tilla janë më se të dukshme p.sh., në: Shipol paralagje e Mitrovicës, në Kodrën e Trimave apo në Vranjevc të Prishtinës, në Prizren dhe Pejë, në Radavc të Pejës, në Voksh të Junikut, në Ferizaj e Kaçanik etj, etj. Të rekrutuarit nga qendrat anti-kosovare (Arabia Saudite dhe SigurimiShtetërorë i Serbisë) ata po e hapin rrugën për forcat globalizuese të islamit ndërkombëtarë duke tentuar të mposhtin traditën
islame tolerante, të larmishme, që i bëri ballë centralizimit dhe hegjeminozmin të
"Islamska Zajednicës" të dirigjuar nga Beogradi i para dhe pas Luftës së dytë
Botërore. Është mu kjo qendër që e jetësoj marrëveshjen Tito-Kypyrli për dërgimin e 300.000 shqiptarëve në shkretëtirat e Anadollit. Wahabizmi arab i përkrahur nga shërbimi inteligjent serb në Kosovë, në vazhdën e "Islamska Zajednicës" është duke tentuar të ndryshoj në galop shoqërinë kosovare dhe marrëdhëniet ndërnjerëzore. Dhe këtë po e bënë deri në një masë, sepse qytetarët kanë filluar të siellen me shpërefillje ndaj tyre, apo po i frikësohen atyre?
Rast, në morinë e rasteve që flet për futjen e "islamit global" thellë në shpirtin e ashtuquajtur "intelektual" është ceremonia e varrimit të artistit të mirënjohur kosovar, Muharrem Qena. Asgjë kundër lirisë së të shprehurit të familjes, po të mos ishte bërë pompozitet arkivolit të mbështjellur me flamur të gjelbër me shkrim arab, ngjarje kjo e mbuluar nga të gjitha mediat relevante të Kosovës..
Fondacioni Bamirës Islamik (IEF) sipas të dhënave të ofruara në web faqen zyrtare saudite, i ofron fëmijëve kosovarë "arsimimin" në mbi 30 shkolla kuranike nëpër Kosovë. Fëmijëve u ofrohen shuma fillestare prej 50 euro për të mësuar këndimin e ajeteve dhe surave të veçanta nga Kurani. Në shkollat e ndërtuara nga fondet e Komitetit të Përbashkët Saudit për Ndihmë Kosovës dhe Çeçenisë ndihmuar nga Fondacioni Bamirës Islamik, po punohet në krijimin e gjeneratës së re të myslimanëve lojale, jo ndaj Kosovës, por ndaj Internacionales Islame.
Gjithnjë në shërbim të këtij projekti, pranë xhamive të identifikuara si të "tyre", aktivistët wahabi kanë hapur internet kafet për të joshur fëmijët e moshave të ndryshme që pas seancave të internetit të dëgjojnë "naslihatet" kundër Skënderbeut dhe Rilindjes Kombëtare Shqiptare, (kundër Kadares, Nënë Terezës) kundër civilizimit perëndimor dhe vet islamit tradicional kosovar.
Përpos faktit të lartpërmendur aktivistët muxhahidin si cak kanë përzgjedhur edhe shtresat tjera të popullatës kosovare. Të vejat, të larguarit nga puna, fshatarët, të rinjtë e papunësuar, disa "intelektual" marrin mjete financiare (150 euro dhe ndihma të tjera) për të dëshmuar stilin krejt islam të jetës, të formave më radikale.
Në web faqet e partive politike më të mëdha në Kosovë, apo në ato të intelektualëve shqiptarë si Dr. Milazim Kransniqi & Company, në linket e web faqeve të tyre kanë ikonën Religjioni me hapjen e të cilit aktivizohet automatikisht ilahija orientale kënduar nga Adem Ramadani. Shihni web faqen AlbaNur.net.
Gjersa me qëndrimin mospërfillës dhe neglizhent të institucioneve, apo prtive e OJQ-ve vendore dhe ndërkombëtare në Kosovë, qarqet politike antikosovare, po i ofrojnë publikut evropian e botërorë një pasqyrë të "popullit të padëshiruar", përcjellur me propagandën për "rrezikun e krijimit të një pyke myslimane në brinjët e Evropës".
Kuluaret politike shtetërore të Serbisë me të tjerë, në bashkëpunim të ngushtë me muxhahedinët vendor e ndërkombëtarë parashohin, apo po përgatisin një "rebelim" të mundshëm mu në prag të zgjedhjes së statusit të Kosovës. Figurat karakteristike wahabi të civilizimit islam do të fiksohen vetëtimthi nga kamerat e reporterëve të shtëpive të mëdha mediale botërore. Dhe, " të padëshiruarit", do të fundosin edhe për një kohë të gjatë ëndrrën e kultivuar që moti. Ëndrrën për të jetuar të lirë, pa frikë, në harmonie tolerancë të vendosur që moti nëkëtë pjesë të Evropës.
Institucionet vendore dhe ndërkombëtare, partitë politike dhe OJQ-të duhet të shpallin mesazhe të qarta ndaj kësaj dukurije vetëvrasëse në Kosovë.


Suretu Esh Shura - Kaptina e Marrëveshjes
Ajeti 40. Ndëshkimi i të keqes, bëhet me një të keqe në të njëjtën masë, e kush falë e bënë pajtim, shpërblimi i tij është te Allahu. Vërtetë Ai nuk i do zollumqarët.


Shkruan, Genc Morina
Ruprecht Karls Universitat Heidelberg
Philosophische Fakultat


Mendoni se ka ardhur koha ta marrin me seriozitet politikanet tane aktivitetin e pist te ketyre M*tave vahabinj dhe qe te ndermirren masat e dhunshme ndaj tyre, te debohen nga rrethi yne?????

----------


## master2006

Nuk e di qka deshte me thane me tere kete. Qfar prite ti, ta nderrojme fene per hire te perendimit per te na pranuar pavaresine? Eshte plotesisht normale per nje vend musliman qe te ndodhin gjera te tilla, nuk e di pse po postoni gjera te tilla

----------


## Ermal 22

Cfare fejet mor mjekrrosh, po ca prej jush ne Kosove po ia kaloni me fe edhe Turqise.  
S'ka faj Europa qe shqetsohet nga lindja e nje shteti mysliman kosovar, dhe po duket se vehabizmi paska filluar te vendoset mire ne fshatra e qytete e gjithandej ne institucionet shtetrore. S'ka qen as ne traditen osmane ky sekt qe na shan figurat kombtare kaq fort. U kthyt fare si Bosnja dhe ju, pale si do beheni pasi te jete vendos pavaresia, se arabia saudite u paska marre ne patronazh me ju zhvillu. a mosdomakeq per  kombin shqiptar cfare e pret

----------


## Mendimi_Juaj

Ky shkrim dhe shume te tjere te tille te kesaj natyre behen ne vazhden e propagandes serbe per nje rrezik te krijimit te shtetit mysliman ne evrope. Keto gjera normalisht kane efektin e tyre me te plote kur thuhen nga shqipfoles dhe te tille qe i kane sherbyer armiken me apo pa dijen e tyre fatkeqesisht gjenden gjithmone ne mesin tone.

Nuk ka asgje te re ketu, thjesht per inati te islamit te prishin Kosoven. E dijne apo se dijne kete gje??? Keto tema demtojne sepse jane direkt propagande serbe, kur dihet qe vete ministrat serb flasin cdo dite neper evrope duke ju thene si po krijoni nje shtet islam ne evrope. Pyes thjesht nje gje per kurreshtje athua e dini se po demtoni Kosoven me keto deklarata idiote apo thjesht nga inati kunder islamit e beni???

Sipas doktrines mire te percaktuar serbe duhet qe Kosovaret te mbeten pa identitet, dmth meqe Kishat u percaktuan tani si serbe mbetet qe edhe Xhamite te percaktohet si Turke apo Arabe, mjafton te mos kete asgje shqiptare ne Kosove. Turp eshte ti fryhet kesaj propagande serbe nga shqipfoles.

Mjaft moti thuhet qe neve ne Evrope duhet te hyjme pa identitet, thjesht nuk guxojme te deklarojme ndonje perkatesi??? 

Nese themi se jemi shqiptare na thone keni ardhur nga shqiperia???
Nese themi se jemi myslimane kemi ardhur nga Turqia me perandorine Osmane???
Nese jemi katolik kemi ardhur nga Italia me perandorine Romake???
Nese jemi ortodoks kemi ardhur nga Serbia na Kosovaret e ata te shqiperise nga Greqia???

More ketu ka mungese truri apo mungese mendjeje, sepse eshte e pamundur te ekzistojne keto dyja dhe te pranohet kjo propagande e Serbe e Greke.

Nuk e kuptoni qe pa identitet nuk munde te kesh shtet fare??? Pse jeni nisur per evrope si refugjat apo jo??? sepse si shtet smunde te hysh pa identitet, vetem si refugjat sepse ashtu munde te pranosh cdo lloj identiteti te huaj!!!

po bertas me shkronja te medha ketu sepse me duket spo lexohet mire ketu: NEVE JEMI SHQIPTARE NGA SHQIPERIA; KOSOVA; MAQEDONIA; MALI I ZI; KOSOVA LINDORE; QAMERIA E BESA EDHE ME ME GJERE KEMI PASUR TERRITORIN: GJITHASHTU NEVE JEMI MYSLIMAN; KATOLIK; ORTODOKS; BEKTASHIJ; ATEIST ETJ:

KJO ESHTE KULTURA JONE; KISHAT E KOSOVES JANE TONAT EDHE XHAMITE EDHE TEQET; DHE ME KETO KULTURA E MERITOJME SHTETIN;

Botes i duhet nje kesi shteti qe ka te Identitet jo disa milion veta me tru te shperlare, pa Identitet dhe pa fe!!!

----------


## Lunesta

Po te jene te verteta keto qe lexova ktu siper atere kosova paska ik per l*esh. Pse per kta ftyra te peshtira luftoi Jashari? Turp per kosovaret qe i tolerojne keta zhulca.

----------


## Arrnubi

Po deshtoni apo po pillni nga inati.

Kane zili se muslimanet shtohen dita dites kurse idhujtaret e kryqit dhe ateistet po plasin nga mllefi i zmerave te burgosura nga kafazet e mosbesimit.

Plasni se Islami do jete faktor determinant nete gjithe europen dhe ballkanin.Kush nuk e do le te filloje te haje thonje e tij.

Katoliko centristet duken se sa tru kane.Shikoji avatarin

----------


## Lunesta

O arrub. mjaft jetove ne fantazi, shif realitetin. Ja une kam mbiemer myslim, edhe baba ashtu e ka emrin po sma thek fare per kte fene tate. Ja nji ne dore. Si puna ime eshte tere rinia e shqiprise qe se pranon trashegimin e fese vetem meqe e kemi ne mbiemer. Perjshtim beni vetem juve te verbuarit e shpellaret e edukuar mes injorances dhe shpellave te arabise.

Sa per evropen, sado kalamaj te pillni ju te prpapambeturit arabe, ajo kurre ska per te ndryshuar identitetin e saj, lirine dhe tolerancen e saj, gjera qe ju si honepsi. Ta dish mire kete, sado te enderrosh ti per islamizim te evropes.

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Qfar prite ti, ta nderrojme fene per hire te perendimit per te na pranuar pavaresine?



Kur e ke bere nje gje nje here, pse mos ta besh edhe nje here tjeter? :djall sarkastik:

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Kane zili se muslimanet shtohen dita dites



600,000 myslimane te vrare nga myslimane te tjere ne Irak dhe ti thua po shtoheni nga dita dites? Sa rreni mor burr i dheut.

----------


## ArNaUtI_

> Cfare fejet mor mjekrrosh, po ca prej jush ne Kosove po ia kaloni me fe edhe Turqise.  
> S'ka faj Europa qe shqetsohet nga lindja e nje shteti mysliman kosovar, dhe po duket se vehabizmi paska filluar te vendoset mire ne fshatra e qytete e gjithandej ne institucionet shtetrore. S'ka qen as ne traditen osmane ky sekt qe na shan figurat kombtare kaq fort. U kthyt fare si Bosnja dhe ju, pale si do beheni pasi te jete vendos pavaresia, se arabia saudite u paska marre ne patronazh me ju zhvillu. a mosdomakeq per  kombin shqiptar cfare e pret


*

O koktunxh kush ti ka mesuar keto babamuharremi.Pse mo feja muslimane turqia eshte ?Shko hap trurin pastaj fol per temen.*

----------


## ArNaUtI_

> Po te jene te verteta keto qe lexova ktu siper atere kosova paska ik per l*esh. Pse per kta ftyra te peshtira luftoi Jashari? Turp per kosovaret qe i tolerojne keta zhulca.


*O mreto shko futi nje vize lale se sqenke ne rregull!:^*gg

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Gjithnjë në shërbim të këtij projekti, pranë xhamive të identifikuara si të "tyre", aktivistët wahabi kanë hapur internet kafet për të joshur fëmijët e moshave të ndryshme që pas seancave të internetit të dëgjojnë "naslihatet" kundër Skënderbeut dhe Rilindjes Kombëtare Shqiptare, (kundër Kadares, Nënë Terezës) kundër civilizimit perëndimor dhe vet islamit tradicional kosovar.


Ja ku vertetohen edhe nje here tezat e dr. Isa Blumit se Vehabizmi po infekton i pandalur Kosoven.

----------


## Ermal 22

Nuk po kupton mire Arnauti. Une bile i bera nder myslimanve tone qe i krahasova me ate te Turqise pasi ato andej njihen si te moderuar, kupton ti cub?
Arrnubi kujto se po sulmohet islami nderkohe qe ne forumin ketu vijne vete myslimane qe mbajn per avatar Zarkawin e po na mesojn cfare eshte feja e vertete, e ti na krahason nje avatar humoristik deleje me kriminelat ekstremiste qe disa prej gjirit tuaj i mbajne per idola. Nese gezoheni qe po shtohet islami me vehabista ather nuk bisedohet me me ju pasi ju nuk pysni me per moderim por gjithcka e shihni me emrin islam qe po sulmohet. 
Islami mor po sulmon te ardhem e trojeve shqiptare se nuk duam te shohim Arabine e ashper te na mbije ne token tone se e dime cfare tolerance e cfare historie ka.

----------


## La_Lune

Filluat me kakarise ju prap  :buzeqeshje: 
Ti malli duhet te dish qe sperfaqeso asnje edhe pse ke mbiemrin musliman e qe sja thek hic perfene e besoj as nga jeta.
Se dyti vertet ky qenka problemi qe smerr Kosova pavaresine?Thua kaq injorante me qene shqiptaret sa te perfaqesohen thjesht nga ca grupe??!Jam kurioze te di sa nga ju kane luftu me arme ne dore per kete pavaresi te Kosoves, e qe na hidhen ketu pupthi.

----------


## Arrnubi

Ju kaurret e keni ne besim perjashtimin dhe mospranimin e muslimaneve.Shiko si shprehet ky mavria sikur papa ia ka lene ne trashegimi token shqiptare.





> Islami mor po sulmon te ardhem e trojeve shqiptare se nuk duam te shohim Arabine e ashper te na mbije ne *token tone* se e dime cfare tolerance e cfare historie ka.


Kush ta la token ty jot tame apo yt ate.Na eshte mbushur shqiperia me duce papiste, sllave, cobenj dhe greke.Rri ne kotec e mos u nij se toka jote dikur ka qene vakuf islam.hahahahaha

----------


## Ermal 22

Mos me thuaj kaurr mua a shqiptareve te krishtere ti qen muti se i perket dhe fese se paqes. Kjo eshte e keqja me ca nga ju qe kujtoni ze meqense jeni shumice qe nga koha e Zogut, do keni liri qe te sillni cdo lloj sekti islamik. Po ata po shajne figurat kombetare, po minojne tolerancen, po fusin islamin kudo ne politike e shtetin e ri te Kosoves, dhe shqiptaret duhet thjesht ti pranojne ne heshtje keto zhvillime?
Nuk po na sillni paqe jo, se nuk qesh robi kot kur te tjeret kane hall se po rrezikohet kombi e Kosovastani.

----------


## La_Lune

Kushedi sa respekt duhet te kesh ti per figurat kombetare kur vete shtetin tat e injoron duke i vene emrin  Kosovastan  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## alDI

Erdhi bajrami ndaj po plasin keta..kur shofin qendren e tiranes ska vend ku me hedh mollen lol.
Shofin xhamit plot dita dites dhe kishat vetem prifti rri mren i bi me dor kembanes.

Le te vjellin vrer katoliket e veriut ska..Shkodra loce eshte muslimane dhe ashtu ka per te qen gjithmon hahahaha.

Sa lezet ka mor burr shifeni mes shkodres si shenderrin i jep drit qytetit .

----------


## Arrnubi

O kaurr po ke ndonje kishe per ta shitur ta blejme ne muslimanet ta bejme xhami se juve si mbushni dot me njerez.Sa per figurat kombetare te ngritura nga vatikani kam aq respekt sa kam per Papen.




> kombi e Kosovastani


Ja cfare shqiptari je ti.Dukesh qe ke origjine serbe nga mynyra se si shkruan.


*Na plasni nga inati dhe cmira

Bajrami ne Tirane*.



*Xhamia ne Fier*

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

*
  bota zjen, bota zjen.
  Shoket tane kjo lufte,
  po na i rremben>*

----------

